# Implantation bleeding and nausea straight after



## Gretaa

Hello ladies,
it's been a while that I've roamed around these forums, feels like ages ago I found out I'm pregnant with my little guy. Anyway, around 12 days ago I had unprotected sex with my fiancé and two days ago I had brownish/pinkish kind of discharge in my panty liner (guessing implantation bleeding). Ever since I had it I feel extremely nauseous and crampy all over my back and abdomen. I never felt like this with my son and I only found out that I'm pregnant with him when I was already 5 weeks into the pregnancy. I was thinking I should do an early pregnancy test. 
Is it normal to feel nauseous only few days after implantation bleeding? (if that was it)
Never thought I'll fall pregnant this soon as it took us 3 years to conceive our son due to my PCOS and my partner's low motility. 
TIA :coffee:


----------



## monkee12

Every woman is different so its hard to say if you can get sickness so soon after implantation, best bet is to take a test. Good luck x


----------



## Hope585

Certainly sounds like you could be pregnant. I would do a FRER test to see! Best of Luck!


----------



## momwithbabies

When I was pregnant with my first, I had nausea very early on like you are describing. Of course, this all could be a coincidence. I've been TTC my third, off and on, for three years and there were times when I could swear that I was pregnant, but it was just AF on her way. As far as the browning pinkish discharge, that could be implantation or AF gearing up to make her ugly presence. But you know, every pregnancy is different. With my son, I was nauseous and dizzy early one, and with my daughter, I didn't start having any symptoms until she was 8 weeks along! Then, food was disgusting to me and I bled off and on throughout my first and second trimesters! Totally crazy!!! Best of luck to you and your fiancé!


----------



## Gretaa

Thanks girls! Took a FRER test today and it's negative, will try again on Monday or Tuesday. I've been nauseous non stop since 12pm today...Can't think of any other reason to feel this way other than being pregnant.


----------



## Gretaa

Tested again this morning - BFN.
However, I woke up this morning with knee joint pain and I read that this could be one of the first signs of pregnancy. God, I'll be devastated if it turns out to be AF on its way :/


----------



## momwithbabies

Gretaa said:


> Tested again this morning - BFN.
> However, I woke up this morning with knee joint pain and I read that this could be one of the first signs of pregnancy. God, I'll be devastated if it turns out to be AF on its way :/

I hope you get your BFP! It is devastating when you see stupid AF!!!! I'm losing hope because I'm feeling good and crampy, like AF. Only time will tell...so annoying to not know!


----------



## Gretaa

momwithbabies said:


> Gretaa said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning - BFN.
> However, I woke up this morning with knee joint pain and I read that this could be one of the first signs of pregnancy. God, I'll be devastated if it turns out to be AF on its way :/
> 
> I hope you get your BFP! It is devastating when you see stupid AF!!!! I'm losing hope because I'm feeling good and crampy, like AF. Only time will tell...so annoying to not know!Click to expand...

I've decided to test again on Tuesday or Wednesday. Loosing all hope though, as feeling absolutely normal today, except of this knee pain :/


----------



## elena626

symptoms can come and go. I'm only 4 weeks pregnant, but every day since implantation feels different. Some days I feel perfectly fine, other days I'm so nauseated and tired.
Don't lose hope yet! I always get my bfp 4-5 days after implantation bleeding with an ultra sensitive brand and it's always a squinter.


----------



## Gretaa

elena626 said:


> symptoms can come and go. I'm only 4 weeks pregnant, but every day since implantation feels different. Some days I feel perfectly fine, other days I'm so nauseated and tired.
> Don't lose hope yet! I always get my bfp 4-5 days after implantation bleeding with an ultra sensitive brand and it's always a squinter.

Thank you so much! You gave me some hope. I really hope I'm pregnant, it took us way too long to conceive with my first one, I couldn't bare the same misery of waiting :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hello hun found u , stalking x


----------

